# Basement Floor Drain & Sewer Gas



## 1914 Home (Jan 22, 2008)

I am having problems with sewer gas entering through my floor drain. I have an open floor drain which my washer and softner drain into. There is a plug, which I have to manually place when I am not using the washer...but then I have to remember when the softner cycles too. Otherwise...I will and have had a wet basement due to the drain being plugged. I have not been putting the plug in lately... and you can smell the gas in the basement and on occasion on the main floor. Last night, the gas traveled up the laundry shoot to the second level...this is the worst it has been in the whole year that we have lived here. I am pretty sure the drain does not meet code. How can I fix this? The basement floor is obviously concrete. Are there traps in floor drains? This is serious...and can not have sewer gas in my home.


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

Can you take a pix of this and post it? May help.


----------



## 1914 Home (Jan 22, 2008)

*Floor drain Pic.*

Picture of the floor drain in basement.


----------



## grimripper (Sep 26, 2009)

*Basement Floor drains*

i AM LOOKING FOR A PICTURE OF A BASEMENT fLOOR HOW IT LOOKS WHAT SITE CAN i GON TO SEE THE PICTURE i HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT Mike.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, a properly installed floor drain has a trap. Pour a bucket of water into the drain and then look to see if water stays in the bottom.


----------

